# old world war uniform.



## yreva (22 Jan 2015)

hey i'm not sure where to post this so please bear with me.
I have my grandfathers old uniform, and i cant find any info on it and he NEVER said a word about where he served or with what unit.
theirs nothing indicating what unit its from, but I'll describe it. its black and looks almost the same a cavalry uniform. it has chain mail looking shoulder adornments, with the order of bath on them, which is inscribed with "tria juncta in uno" which means three joined in one. 
it also has gold Canadian buttons. i'd love to what unit its from but i'll take anything at this point.
if anyone has any info please let me know.

thank you kindly


----------



## George Wallace (22 Jan 2015)

It sounds like "Patrol Dress" tunic, worn by an Armour officer.

If you post a photo of it, we may be able to identify the correct rank and unit (if there are collar dogs).  The buttons may also indicate what unit he was in.


----------



## yreva (23 Jan 2015)

heirs a picture of it let me know if you need any more details.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (23 Jan 2015)

That sure appears to be an Armour Corp Patrol tunic. A close shot of the buttons may take us further along. If you have the pants, what kind of stripe(s) are on the outside of the legs?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2015)

One Pip makes it a 2Lt.

Those look like Regimental buttons.  A good closeup would likely provide a good ID of what unit.


----------



## yreva (23 Jan 2015)

I don't have the pants, but theirs two pips, one on each shoulder. I'll attach a picture of a button (sorry its blurry its the best i could get) it looks like the buttons have "honi soit qui mal y pense" on them.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2015)

yreva said:
			
		

> ..... but theirs two pips, one on each shoulder. I'll attach a picture of a button (sorry its blurry its the best i could get) it looks like the buttons have "honi soit qui mal y pense" on them.




One pip on each shoulder....One rank on each shoulder.....indicates a 2Lt.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2015)

yreva said:
			
		

> ........ it looks like the buttons have "honi soit qui mal y pense" on them.



If your grandfather was in or from Ottawa, he may have been in the Princess Louise Dragoon Guards.  That was their motto.


----------



## cavalryman (23 Jan 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If your grandfather was in or from Ottawa, he may have been in the Princess Louise Dragoon Guards.  That was their motto.


The Governor General's Horse Guards share the motto.


----------



## Old Sweat (23 Jan 2015)

The crown on the button appears to be the "Queen's Crown" like we use today. That would rule out the Second World War to Korea era. There is a flair on the top while the King's Crown sloped inwards. Can anyone confirm or refute that observation? Also, I do not have great resolution on my device, so a better picture/description of the symbol on the button may help in the identification.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jan 2015)

cavalryman said:
			
		

> The Governor General's Horse Guards share the motto.



You wouldn't have a good scanned image of one to show him, would you?


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Jan 2015)

yreva, is this the button pattern? (Don't worry about the back, that's just the maker's markings.)


----------



## yreva (25 Jan 2015)

Michael O'Leary that's the same! except the leaf is maple, which i'm sure you knew.


----------



## yreva (25 Jan 2015)

does anyone think this could be 6th hussars? the more i research the more it points to it.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Jan 2015)

yreva said:
			
		

> Michael O'Leary that's the same! except the leaf is maple, which i'm sure you knew.



There are a number of variations of that button, the centres are all maple leaves, some better shaped than others.

It's a General Service button, most commonly attributed to the Second World War period. the crown is a Tudor Crown (known familiarly as the "King's" Crown) used until 1953. G.S. buttons were worn when regimental or corps buttons were not produced for the wearer, or not available.


----------

